# 10th Anniversary Mugs



## jeff (Jan 14, 2014)

SUPPORT THE IAP!! GET YOUR 10th Anniversary Mug!!







[strike]Small Red Mug[/strike] * [strike]Large Red Mug[/strike] * [strike]Large Navy Blue Mug[/strike] * [strike]Small Navy Blue Mug[/strike]
(These links take you to our ProPay shopping cart)
SORRY - Mugs ALL GONE






[strike]Blue Desk Cup[/strike] * [strike]Beer Stein[/strike] * [strike]Sand Desk Cup[/strike]
(These links take you to our ProPay shopping cart)
SORRY - Blue and Sand Cups and Beer Steins ALL GONE
*
SEE LARGE PHOTOS AND FULL DESCRIPTIONS OF ALL ITEMS BELOW*

HERE'S HOW WE DO THIS:

Buy a MUG, STEIN, or DESK CUP for $50 from now until the end of the Bash
and we'll _*automagically*_ enter you in our *Donation Drawing*.

Donation drawing details will be posted when the Bash starts on Feb 1.
We will have at least 20 prizes, with a total value of around $2000.
*We conduct the drawing at the end of the Bash, usually Feb 28*. 

Look for details on other donation options
and *free* Donation Drawing entry once the Bash begins on Feb 1.

NOTE: Buying more than one mug DOES NOT increase your chance of winning something in the drawing.
The donation drawing isn't a raffle, it's just our way to say thanks for your continued support of the IAP. 
Your name goes into the hat just one time for the drawing.

Your purchase includes shipping by US priority mail. If you're outside the US 
and want to help us with international shipping, you can use one of the "Extra Donation" links on the order page. THANKS!

A FEW PERKS!

We have 50 Embroidered *IAP Patches* to give away FREE.

Select the patch from "Available Items" on the order page if you want one with your mug. *One per member!*

We have 50 *IAP Hats* to give away FREE *if you get two or more mugs*. 

Select the hat from "Available Items" on the order page if you get two or more mugs and you want a hat. *One per member!*

We have 50 *Glass Beer Mugs* available for $12 extra when you purchase your mug.

Select the glass mug from "Available Items" on the order page if you want a glass mug with your stoneware item.
PLEASE *READ THIS* before you order a glass mug. 

(For all questions, comments, concerns, etc., please use THIS THREAD or PM Me)​
More Mug Details

These are limited edition mugs. When these are gone, they are GONE!

These are hand-thrown stoneware mugs made in Wisconsin, USA. As a handmade product, they have imperfections, and no two are exactly alike. They are lead-free, oven-safe, microwave safe, and dishwasher safe. They are very enjoyable to use. I have been using a 6th year mug nearly every day since 2010 and it looks perfectly new. It's been through the dishwasher, what, 1000 times?

We've got 12 ounce (the small) and 16 ounce (the large) mugs this year, and for you beer drinkers or coffee hounds, the 22 ounce stein. Complete details and dimensions below with the photos.

Some additional photos and details to help in your decision process... (click to enlarge)

Small Red Mug
3.5 inches tall, holds 13.75 ounces
SORRY - Small Red Mugs ALL GONE


Small Navy Blue Mug
3.5 inches tall, holds 13 ounces, very dark blue
SORRY - Small Navy Mugs ALL GONE


Large Red Mug
4.75 inches tall, holds 17 ounces
SORRY - Large Red Mugs ALL GONE


Large Navy Blue Mug
4.75 inches tall, holds 17 ounces, very dark blue
SORRY - Large Navy Mugs ALL GONE


Beer Stein
5 inches tall, holds 23 ounces
SORRY - Beer Steins ALL GONE


Blue Desk Cup
3.75 inches tall, 3.25 inches at top, 4 inches at bottom
SORRY - Blue Desk Cups ALL GONE


Sand Desk Cup
3.75 inches tall, 3.25 inches at top, 4 inches at bottom
SORRY - Sand Desk Cups ALL GONE


Glass Mug
5.25 inches tall, holds 20 ounces
(Glass is clear. I used tea to get a better pic)


----------

